
How to stop using Google – for search, email, video etc. - jdrenterprises
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/may/02/how-stop-using-google-search-services
======
frostmatthew
Unfortunately most of alternatives are sub-par, particularly search. I tried
using DuckDuckGo as my primary search for a month and I found what I was
searching for easily [i.e. among the top results of my first query] only about
half of the time. [This was about a year ago so maybe it's improved since
then.]

